# Smoked a couple slabs of ribs and some butts



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Had a free weekday 6/17- and had some pork to smoke.

Applied my rib rub and tossed in a couple slabs.....

Experimented with a new rub for pork butts and threw them in as well...

Low and slow.

6-7 Hours for the ribs.

10+ Hours before I could call the pork finished and pull it.












Sorry only pic from the day....frequent downpours dampened my enthusiasm for pics


Served ribs for our evening meal with some baked potatoes, homemade slaw, and (optional) homemade sauce on the side.


Pulled the pork after it hit 198 or so...and a one hour rest. It pulled with ease had a great smoke ring, decent bark, and a super moist texture. A little homemade finishing sauce for some zip... served open face with some slaw it- will make a wonderful meal...only sampled a small bit. Vac sealed most for future use, and gave away some as well.


Happy smoking to all!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nicely done. Looks like the rain didn't dampen the outcome.


----------

